# Photo posting



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)

Is there a thread or post that explains the "how to's" on photo posting?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Forksville said:


> Is there a thread or post that explains the "how to's" on photo posting?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig


ya I'd like to know too


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you on a phone or computer. On a the computer at the bottom of the space where you type the message there is a more options choice. This will take you where you can attach files.


----------



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)

I am on a computer. Have always had the majority of my photos in imgur. Are photos allowed to be posted using a site like that?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)

Think I have it figured out.

Thanks.

Craig


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I am on iphone, is it possible to post photos and send pm photos please?
I tried to find but miss.
Sorry low IT understanding here!
ukj


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Try this https://slingshotforum.com/topic/129800-how-to-add-pictures-to-post/

I don't think it's possible from your phone unless you use the TapTalk app


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I do not use the tapatalk app and i post pictures from my phone all the time. You just need to select "use desktop site" or "use full version" in your mobile browser and then follow the same process as posting pictures from a PC.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Test 
THX to those who posted, not sure if I understand how I got here or if it goes
Maybe simple as when in "mobile forum mode" scroll all the way down
To see "full version" to allow photo posting?
Then seems better to use forum in phone mode. Was able to get back once will
Hope to again,
So funny for me as sold computers when very first portables were out, Kaypro, Osborn
We used sales pitch,

I hate this damn computer,
I wish my boss would sell it,
It never does just what I want,
but only what I tell it!

anyway
Ukj


----------

